

DARPA circuit achieves speeds of 1 trillion cycles per second - antoinek
http://phys.org/news/2014-10-darpa-circuit-trillion-guinness-world.html

======
userbinator
That's certainly an impressive frequency, but it's far easier (relatively
speaking) to construct an analogue amplifier for high frequencies than it is
to, e.g., make a logic gate or counter that works at those frequencies - which
would be necessary to build something like a CPU. So it's likely that even
when/if this technology shows up in mass-produced analogue circuits, digital
computers sequentially executing 1 tera-instructions-per-second are still a
long way off.

And...

 _gain above 1 THz (1012 GHz)_

 _one terahertz (1012 GHz)_

lolwut? Are they trying to define 1THz = 1012GHz?

~~~
jholman
Like you, in the "caption"y thing at the top, I see

 _gain above 1 THz (1012 GHz)_

However, in the first paragraph, I see

 _one terahertz (10^12 GHz)_

Of course, one terahertz should be 10^12 Hz. So perhaps the author of the
phys.org article got very confused.

~~~
andrewstuart2
Or just rearranged his sentence at some point and forgot to change units.

